# Charges for sutures in the ED



## QuadRider (Jun 24, 2009)

Our physicians are not employed by the hospital.  When sutures are done by the physician in the ED, I charge for the appropriate suture CPT procedue code (and E/M) but the hospital coder is also charging the same CPT code on the facility side (along with any supplies/meds/E/M).  Is this appropriate?  My gut says no, only the physician can charge for the CPT (no supplies/meds).  Any comments??????


----------



## heatherwinters (Jun 24, 2009)

*Laceration repair*

Take a look at this book preview, right hand column page 167.  Hope it helps.

http://books.google.com/books?id=94...j-7MMH&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4


----------



## QuadRider (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you SO much Heather.  This info is going to be very useful 
Angie, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 24, 2009)

That was a great article Heather.  Yes the facility charges the same procedure as the physician in order to be reimbursed for their resourses consumed in the performance of that procedure, and while the procedure codes must match, the E&M levels can be different.
Debra Mitchell, MSPH, CPC-H


----------

